# husky trimmer bogs down under load



## snowball (May 3, 2005)

Hey gang, I'm having a little trouble with this trimmer. It's a husquvarna monda and it is very difficult trying to adjust the low idle properly.When I pull the trigger it's very slow to pick up or it will die.I've replaced the base gasket because it looked like it was leaking.New intake gasket put on where the cyl & carb meet. The carb is a walbro WT299A . is this a diaphram problem or should I rebuild the carb all together? filter is clean & new plug.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Generally Husky carbs are set fairly rich from the factory. If it is slow to pick up speed and is not bogging then I would suspect the carb is set too rich. If the limiter caps are still on the mixture screws try closing the both needles as far as they will go.


----------

